# Neue Funktion: Danke sagen



## Markus (11 März 2007)

hallo,

habe mal vorerst testweise eine funktion eingebaut bei der sich user für beiträge gegenseitig bedanken können.

somit können zum einen die antworten und die user selber bewertet werden.

beitrag für den sich viel bedankt haben kann als korekt und hilfreich betrachtet werden.

users mit vielen danksagungen können als kompetent und hilfreich berwertet werden, d.h. man kann sich auch auf ihre anderen beiträge verlassen.

usern die hinterher immer brav danke sagen wird gerne geholfen...

schaun wir mal wie es sich entwickelt, mann kann zb einschränkungen machen das zb gäste nicht bewerten können (das dürfen sie derzeit), oder nur in bestimmten foren bewertet werden kann.

aber ich seh schon wieder worauf das rausläuft, ralle wird wieder der liebling von allen und ihr amcht ihn wie immer zum user des jahres und ich steh dumm da *eingeschnaptguck*


----------



## zotos (11 März 2007)

[Super Schleim Modus]
Mar*k*us hat von mir sein ersten Dank erhalten ;o)
[/Super Schleim Modus]

Klar wird Ralle User 2007


----------



## Sockenralf (11 März 2007)

*Hehe*

nettes Spielzeug  

MfG


----------



## Markus (11 März 2007)

sehe es als frühzeitiges geburtstagsgeschenk...


----------



## Sockenralf (11 März 2007)

*????????????????*

Ich bin angenehm überrascht :-D :-D 

*Ausgebessert*

MfG


----------



## zotos (11 März 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> *????????????????*
> 
> Ich bin angenehm überrascht  :-D :-D
> 
> ...



@Sockenralf: Das was Du hier treibst ist Mobbing. Ich würde Dich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken bei den Mods anscheissen... aber die Gefahr das ich eine VERWARNUNG dafür bekomme ist größer als das Du eine verwarnung bekommst ;o)


----------



## Sockenralf (11 März 2007)

Hallo,

das war keineswegs als Mobbing gedacht, sondern als Joke zum Ausklang des Wochenendes.

Aber ich habs ausgebessert und gelobe Besserung.


----------



## zotos (11 März 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das war keineswegs als Mobbing gedacht, sondern als Joke zum Ausklang des Wochenendes.
> 
> Aber ich habs ausgebessert und gelobe Besserung.



Ich habe auch nur einen Joke Gemacht ;o)


----------



## Stromer (11 März 2007)

Ich bin zwar ein Neuling in diesem Forum, aber ich finde diese Idee UNSINN

Eine Antwort gibt der der meint Ahnung von einem Thema zu haben. Wenn es stimmt wird wohl kaum eine gegenteilige Antwort kommen.
Ist es Unsinn, wird diese Antwort sicherlich von vielen zerpflückt.

Der Fragesteller sollte schon in der Lage sein, sich die Wahrheit auszulesen.
Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, dann ist auch der Fragesteller zu unkompetent und würde sich besser an ein Ingenieurbüro wenden.

Dass man dankbar ist für eine Antwort, ich denke das sollte selbstverständlich sein. Wenn ich in Foren lese, dass nach einer Antwort zig "ich danke für die Antwort" oder so ähnlich lese, hängt sich das auf.
Nicht jeder hat einen schnellen Internetzugang.
Aber wenn ich Infos suche, muss ich wohl den ganzen Dankgelaber lesen.
Das sind aber keine Infos, die man sucht.
Dafür gibt es das PN, um sich zu bedanken, in einem Forum sollte kein Chaten stattfinden.

Das alles ist meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Sockenralf (11 März 2007)

*Buuuuäääähhhhhhhh*

Mamiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Die sind alle so gemein zu mir

Mach beim nächsten mal wenigstens einen Smilie dahinter.

Ich dachte schon, ich hätte gegen ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz hier verstoßen oder dich hätte etwas gebissen.

*Hrmpf*

*Und das mit der Besserung kanscht auch vergessen )*

MfG


----------



## Stromer (11 März 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> *Buuuuäääähhhhhhhh*


Sonst geht es Dir aber noch gut.
Aber genau das meinte ich, was soll so ein Käse. So ein Beitrag interessiert kein Mensch, aber belastet den Leser.

Aber, als Lacheffekt vieleicht nicht schlecht.


----------



## nade (12 März 2007)

Stromer schrieb:


> Sonst geht es Dir aber noch gut.
> Aber genau das meinte ich, was soll so ein Käse. So ein Beitrag interessiert kein Mensch, aber belastet den Leser.
> 
> Aber, als Lacheffekt vieleicht nicht schlecht.



Also zur Erinnerung, hier ist der Stammtisch. In deiner Lieblingskneipe wird bestimmt auch nicht nur gefachsimpelt. Zudem gibt es ja die Suchfunktion, und man sollte schon Abwägen können, ob da sachliches in dem Beitrag steht.
Das spätestens nach Abhandlung des Themas das ein oder andere Kommentar zu kommt was nicht dazugehört ist denk ich mal normal.

Zum Eigentlichen, gibt es in der Danksagung die Möglichkeit einen Kommentar dazuzufügen, Marke : War gut hat mir weitergeholfen, oder genau das war das was Fehlte? Ansonst ist halt ersteinmal der "Spieltrieb" bei der Funktion.


----------



## afk (12 März 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Zum Eigentlichen, gibt es in der Danksagung die Möglichkeit einen Kommentar dazuzufügen, Marke : War gut hat mir weitergeholfen, oder genau das war das was Fehlte?


Das halte ich auch für eine gute Idee, denn die Danksagungen werden vermutlich aus mindestens 2 verschiedenen Gründen erfolgen, von denjenigen, denen die Antwort geholfen hat, und von denjenigen, die den Beitrag eben gut finden, weil er die eigene Meinung wiedergibt. Da wäre die Möglichkeit für einen zusätzlichen Kommentar ganz nett. 

Gruß Axel


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> habe mal vorerst testweise eine funktion eingebaut bei der sich user für beiträge gegenseitig bedanken können.



Jetzt muss es noch nen Button geben "ab in den Müll" oder so, für besonders Schwachsinnige Beiträge...


----------



## MatMer (12 März 2007)

Da hat UG wohl recht, ich kenne das aus anderen Foren auch so, das man halt Positiv und Negativ über die Leute bestimmen darf, ich befürchte nur das einige zu schnell die schlechten Beurteilungen abgeben....


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 März 2007)

MatMer schrieb:


> Da hat UG wohl recht, ich kenne das aus anderen Foren auch so, das man halt Positiv und Negativ über die Leute bestimmen darf, ich befürchte nur das einige zu schnell die schlechten Beurteilungen abgeben....




Blödsinn.
Wer sich tätscheln lassen will, geht besser ins "wer hat mich lieb.de" - Forum...


----------



## Markus (12 März 2007)

"ab in den Müll" können nur die moderatoren - und ich denke das ist auch gut so...

aber jeder kann den mderatoren beiträge melden indem er auf das warnschild oben am beitrag klickt.

wer diese funktion aber missbraucht, der muss selber auch mit konsequenzen (ohhgott - schreibt man das so) rechnen....


----------



## zotos (12 März 2007)

Das wäre ja keine ab auf den Elektrischenstuhl Taste ;o)

Aber ich denke auch das nicht jeder ein ausreichend dickes Fell hat um das zu auszuhalten. Aber wer austeilen kann sollte auch einstecken können.

Kennt ihr die Simpsons Folge die Familie sich, beim Therapeuten, gegenseitig mit Stromstössen bestrafen darf? Ja dann wisst ihr ja wie das hier aus gehen würde ;o)


----------



## zotos (12 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ...
> aber jeder kann den mderatoren beiträge melden indem er auf das warnschild oben am beitrag klickt.
> 
> wer diese funktion aber missbraucht, der muss selber auch mit konsequenzen (ohhgott - schreibt man das so) rechnen....



Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe mal einen Benutzer der durch direkte Provokation aufgefallen ist versucht bei den Mods an zu schwärzen ;o) Das hatte zur Folge das ich eine inoffizielle Verwahrung erhalten habe. Seit dem benutze ich das Warndreieck nicht mehr. Ich sage es nun wieder öffentlich wenn ich jemanden für einen Trottel oder Troll halte. Das ist ja auch was zur allgemeinen Belustigung.
Also im nach hinein hat mir der Super-Moderator eigentlich auch einen Gefallen getan. DANKE ;o)


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (12 März 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Das kann ich bestätigen. Ich habe mal einen Benutzer der durch direkte Provokation aufgefallen ist versucht bei den Mods an zu schwärzen ;o) Das hatte zur Folge das ich eine inoffizielle Verwahrung erhalten habe.



Ich wurde in so einem Fall gerade eben mit Obszönitäten beschimpft....


:shock:


----------



## zotos (12 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ich wurde in so einem Fall gerade eben mit Obszönitäten beschimpft....
> 
> 
> :shock:



Skandal! 
ich nicht ;o( 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_FCC7PfRII


----------



## Ralle (13 März 2007)

Also ich find das irgenwie lästig, mit dem Bedanken, legt da wer solchen Wert drauf? Aber nu ja, warum nicht, bitte sehr.


PS: Fönig kriegt kein Danke, war nicht im irc :twisted:.


----------



## Ralle (13 März 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Ich wurde in so einem Fall gerade eben mit Obszönitäten beschimpft....
> 
> 
> :shock:



Echt ???


----------



## zotos (14 März 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> PS: Fönig kriegt kein Danke, war nicht im irc :twisted:.




Der fönig war im IRC aber die Nacht Eule 2007 (alias Ralle der alte Bitschubser)  Geht ja immer erst spät abends online.


----------

